# Reggie Evans to Minny?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well with Nene staying with the Nuggets, looks like Evans is free. Evans told me personally he would have interest in playing here next year and now there is interest from him according to someone close to him.

Thoughts? This sort of puts the idea of the Smith pick away, but what can you do?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He's also interested in the Grizzlies.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i would love him to come here.

could you try to talk to him again?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

no doubt he would get more playing time here than anywhere else, maybe get the same in Memphis, but playing next to KG is better than playing next to Gasol IMO.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG and reggie could easily be on the floor at the same time, KG is versatile enough to give another decent PF minutes on this team.
would give us a chance to trade griffin without losing any depth aswell


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

With Denver signing Nene for insane $60 mil for 6 years, is it a possibility they will sign Evans with a MLE? What are your thoughts on how Denver's been doing with their salary?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

hoopshype says that Minnesota is interested! YAY! finally seein some more minny action. 

i hope we can trade jaric and hudson and griffin... 

i feel like we have a lot of holes to fill in order to take ourselves to the next level. 

no matter what happens, i feel like next yr will be another mediocre year...


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Do you guys want scoring off the bench, or a rebounder that can't shoot or hit free throws, and who also takes too many chances on defense? Reggie is best as a starter...off the bench, he's not the same...he hurts a team too much offensively off the bench...but, if it makes the Wolves weaker, go ahead, sign him !


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Whether he scores off the bench, sucks at shooting free throws, and takes too many chances on defense, he is being considered for the team because he can box out and rebound because the team doesn't fare that area so well.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

His aggressiveness and nose for the ball would also be greatly appreciated. Not to mention he can play good straight up man-to-man defense. I can take his bricks from the free throw line, and the fact that he doesn't score much. We need a banger, and he's more than willing to do it. I remember reading a statline about him...doesn't he have one of the best rebounding rates per minute he plays or something like that?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Reggie is one of the best rebounders in the game. He has a nose for boards and he persues the ball relentlessly. He just flat out loves to play.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

k-marts on the block. Evans is just trying to generate interest to get a nice contract from denver.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

FYI



> Reggie Evans: Minnesota Interested
> 
> RotoWire.com Staff - RotoWire.com
> 
> ...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I rather have Evans over Mike James, pronto.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Reggie is one of the best rebounders in the game. He has a nose for boards and he persues *Chris Kaman's BALLS* relentlessly. He just flat out loves to play.



and you all still want him?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If Reggie gets to be asking for too much I'll be fine with Lorenzen Wright. Definately.

*EDIT:* Hell both of them should come to Minne for a good price. It's worth it playin with KG. Right?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

we can only sign with one of thm with our salary cap (about 2,4 million). We should find a way to trade Jaric or Hudson. (I prefer to trade both of them )


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

hoopshype.com today says that Minnesota is pursuing both reggie evans and lorenzen wright.. 

who would you guys rather have? it seems like you guys would rather have reggie evans...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Reggie Evans is younger and better than Wright IMO.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd love Reggie but his price tag is getting pretty big. I'd take Lorenzen.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

not sure we could get Reggie, and I know Denver wants to keep him, so I think Lo is the best bet. Either way if we get one of the two I am happy, hopefully we can dump a gaurd in the process.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> not sure we could get Reggie, and I know Denver wants to keep him, so I think Lo is the best bet. Either way if we get one of the two I am happy, hopefully we can dump a gaurd in the process.


They're going to keep him since Elson's well on his way to the Alamo.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

reggies only 6 8

i'd rather have lorenzen.. hes 6 11.. some height would be nice.. 
he has some offensive moves too..


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> They're going to keep him since Elson's well on his way to the Alamo.


Yet another reason why Lo seems like a more likely option.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't mind either one of them. As overall players I think Evans would be more affective for us, but I'd be satisfied knowing we got another big man.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lorenzen Wright would be the first true backup center we would have in a long time. Griffin and Madsen are and were never centers.... Maybe in 8th grade. But last one I can remember was like Dean Garrett. But oh well, we are stacked at PF, so not getting Evans' 12 boards a game won't hurt as much. Wright has lost a lot of his ability to play for a while now, but I guess if we are dying for size he will be brought in. Lets be serious here, he is a backup for Jake Tvakalidis.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sheefo13 said:



> Lorenzen Wright would be the first true backup center we would have in a long time. Griffin and Madsen are and were never centers.... Maybe in 8th grade. But last one I can remember was like Dean Garrett. But oh well, we are stacked at PF, so not getting Evans' 12 boards a game won't hurt as much. Wright has lost a lot of his ability to play for a while now, but I guess if we are dying for size he will be brought in. Lets be serious here, he is a backup for Jake Tvakalidis.


Just proves how hard it is to come by 7 footers. Maybe we shoulda held on to Erv a little longer.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Just proves how hard it is to come by 7 footers. Maybe we shoulda held on to Erv a little longer.


might still be able to get erv for the vet minimum?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Eh...


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i say NO to erv johnson. 

man im praying everyday that there is a big trade for minnesota... im disappointed everyday comin to ESPN.com to see nothin has happened yet...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Erv is garbage. He's nothing more than an ugly 90 year old punk cheerleader.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

No chance or no interest from Minny in Melvin Ely? He is a better option for THIS TEAM than both Evans and Lorenzen.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Just proves how hard it is to come by 7 footers. Maybe we shoulda held on to Erv a little longer.


Which is why the Sonics have drafted 3 in the past 3 years.


----------

